# Music in the 40K verse



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Is there is a list of types of music from the BL novels? I can think of two off the top of my head.
Pound and Krash Musik.

I figure pound is electronica/techno and krash musick is heavy metal. 

Has anyone noticed referances to toher stuff out there?

KT


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Bequa Kynska in Fulgrim writes Opera music. C:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I forgot about that, thanks!

Anything else?


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

There are numerous Imperial Marches and other military band pieces.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive always pictured 40k as the 1940s but with laser guns and ships that can travel through space, so I imagine any music from that era would be popular in the future.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ork listen to Punk Rock FACT:biggrin:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

And lots and lots and _lots_ of 'isn't the Emperor great!'-style hymns; e.g. Cain's description of the Sisters that he encounters as 'Psalm-singing harpies' who burst into choruses of (iirc) 'He wraps us in His bosom bright' at the slightest provocation...


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

There was a German music group/experiment that was active in the mid 2000's called E Nomine. A lot of their stuff is very 40k-ish to me. For example, the link below is to a song called "Opus Magnum". When I hear this I think of the Mechanicum and more specifically a Titan being constructed then unleashed.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Some SoB-style music, as I imagine it:


----------

